# Garden pics



## NCTREE (Jul 17, 2016)

Me and my girlfriends garden. She started a cut flower business this year and sells at a few markets. It's mostly flowers but we do have potatoes(ready to be harvested), tomatoes, peppers, watermelon, cantaloupe, summer squash, and fall squash, green beans, and onions. We are getting ready to seed fall broccoli, spinach and lettuce.


----------



## NCTREE (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## farmer steve (Jul 17, 2016)

great pics and looking good NC .  where in PA?


----------



## NCTREE (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Steve! I'm in Berks county within spitting distance of Amish country. It's been a good growing season this year, not too much rain. This is the first year we haven't had problems with blight on our tomatoe plants and downy mildew on our squash plants. Had some Colorado potatoes beetles early but knicked them in the butt. we grow everything with organic fertilizer and compost.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 18, 2016)

NCTREE said:


> Hi Steve! I'm in Berks county within spitting distance of Amish country. It's been a good growing season this year, not too much rain. This is the first year we haven't had problems with blight on our tomatoe plants and downy mildew on our squash plants. Had some Colorado potatoes beetles early but knicked them in the butt. we grow everything with organic fertilizer and compost.


I'm in york co. NC. what kind if drip stuff are you using. the blue stripe looks familiar. we are pretty dry here and have been running the drip 12-15 hours a day. so far so good on my tomatoes.started picking the first sweet corn this past friday.


----------



## chuckwood (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow! Those flowers are spectacular. You've got a really big operation going there. I'm happy about my corn right now, Merit hybrid sweet corn, getting up to 8 feet tall and the silks are showing up on the ears that are just developing. Got pole beans planted in there with 'em. I'm a bit concerned about the big heat wave coming, forecasting temps up to a 100 and no rain. I've got those drip irrigation soaker hoses piled up somewhere in storage, haven't used them in three years. We've not had rain in a while but so far the corn isn't showing any effects. I've got my entire corn patch mulched with a thick and heavy layer of last year's leaves - thanks to the city that brings 'em in by the dump truck load. That helps prevent moisture from evaporating out and keeps the soil cool. My other patch of recently planted corn concerns me, I'll have to water them tonite, they're only about 8 inches high and seem a bit stressed.


----------

